

Moki.tv (YC W11) is TV Guide for Online Movies & TV - rottencupcakes
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/17/moki-tv-is-the-ultimate-personalized-guide-to-whats-streaming-on-the-web/

======
OmarIsmail
As a cordcutter for the past year+ I've tried a lot of options out there.
Unfortunately if Moki.tv is limited to a website for the foreseeable future
then it's appeal/reach is going to be extremely limited. A website absolutely
sucks to use on your TV.

After trying Boxee, XBMC, etc etc my perfect setup would be the speed of Hulu
Desktop with the selection of Hulu + Hulu Plus + Netflix and using Kinect as a
navigation device. The Xbox 360 is getting there, but they won't integrate
Netflix and Hulu into one app, and the Hulu on Xbox 360 will only have access
to Hulu Plus content.

Services like Amazon Video and iTunes where you have to purchase a la carte I
have absolutely no interest in.

You guys obviously have a great database and recommendation engine going on.
Now get a slick 10-foot interface on top of that and you'll be good.

------
arkitaip
If you guys ever expand to Sweden, make sure you crawl the various play sites,
i.e. the streaming services of major Swedish channels, such as SVT play, via
play, tv4 play, etc. I was actually thinking about coding a search engine for
these sites, but Moki seems to offer more and better.

------
chrischen
Recommendations + instantly watch them + sleek interface. Ingenious!

------
staunch
I wish there was a checkbox on the top right something like: "[X] Available on
my selected services" so I didn't have to look at stuff that would cost me
money if I don't want.

------
lambdapilgrim
Great utility! This makes even more sense to a viewer like me who has shifted
entirely to streamed content. The devices I own as part of home entertainment
setup play my shows at a time I want (simple yet effective idea of giving your
time back to you).

This easily is the future of TV viewing, and moki.tv fills a very visible gap
of connecting the viewer to the content.

My best wishes for your growth. You just got one new registered user.

------
vgurgov
Hey Moki guys, congrats on launch, sounds like a promising product! Once TC
noise will settle a bit, please follow up with me(email in profile), i'd like
to get in touch re your API

------
gjcourt
Given Moki's powerful search and the ability to track movies/tv I think that
they have a clear advantage in the space. I track TV with Moki and it has
helped me find new relevant content.

My weekly Moki digest email also helps me keep track of shows that I'm
interested in, another huge benefit. Matt and Sandy, you guys have done an
incredible job so far. The integration with Netflix, Amazon, and iTunes is
only the beginning. I can't wait to see what you bring to the table next.

------
amichail
Is there a way to make this work with Netflix in Canada? The content offered
for instant play is different.

------
richcollins
I'd like to see more people trying to do something like reddit.tv. My first
feeling when seeing this site was "I'm gonna do a bunch of work rating movies
to get uninteresting results". reddit.tv almost always has interesting results
and I don't have to much work to get them.

------
zaveri
Congrats! I recall you guys asking HN to rate your app not too long ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1609205>

------
sebkomianos
Makes you wonder why sidereel hasn't evolved that much, the only major update
I recall is their design revamp..

------
gogwilt
Congrats on launch!

------
waterlesscloud
interesting. I thought the netflix tos didn't allow third parties to store a
user's rating info. Maybe I read it wrong.

------
d8niel
Congrats, I will be using you guys!

------
swampplanet
Little Azz team, Kick Azz idea, Big Azz market...brilliant

------
jsavimbi
Congrats to the Moki.tv crew. Great job!

I'd been using other services like Instantwatcher
(<http://instantwatcher.com/>) to discover new titles but was waiting
impatiently for an intelligent service that combined the many [new] services
available. I rated 100 movies and got great recommendations. Thanks.

